# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Vrouwen krijgen zwakkere botten door cola - Gezondheidsnet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Vrouwen krijgen zwakkere botten door cola*
*Gezondheidsnet -** 44 minuten geleden*
Botten van vrouwen die veel cola drinken, lijden zwaar onder de consumptie van de populaire frisdrank. Ze worden zwakker en zullen sneller breken. Dat blijkt uit Amerikaans onderzoek. Opvallend is dat de botten van mannen niet door cola worden aangetast. *...* 
Lekker colaatje? ma 09 okt 2006 | geen reactie NOS Headlines
*alle 2 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------


## afra1213

Slecht zien door coca cola te drinken
Eens per 14 dagen trok het licht in een van mijn ogen weg en zag ik wazig 
Twee jaar gelopen bij oogarts, deze gaf uiteindelijk maar bloedverdunners 
omdat hij niets kon vinden en dacht dat de aders naar de ogen 
verstopt waren. 
Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone 
cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten, met name bij mensen met een van 
nature zwakke alvleesklier. De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen. 
Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 
3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen. Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte. 

Tweede ervaring met cola: 
mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken. 
Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken. 
Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips. 
Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif 
voor de mens !

----------


## Flogiston

> Totdat iemand vertelde dat cola light en ook gewone cola de alvleesklier erg aantasten


Goh, iemand vertelt iets, en "dus" is het waar? Ben je echt zo goedgelovig?




> De alvleesklier geeft een reactie op de ogen.


Waar haal je die "wijsheid" vandaan? Hoe komt het dat verder niemand hier vanaf weet? Heb je een wereldschokkende nieuwe ontdekking gedaan?




> Na totaal gestopt te zijn met de cola te drinken was het probleem na 3 maanden geheel genezen en is niet meer teruggekomen.


Dat gebeurt wel vaker wanneer de bloedvaten vernauwd zijn. Als de doorbloeding op de grens zit van wat de ogen nodig hebben, kan het soms zomaar ineens weer een tijd goedgaan. Maar dan kan het probleem ook elk moment terugkomen - misschien volgende week, misschien over drie jaar.




> Ik heb het vermoeden dat o.a. aspartaam de problemen veroorzaakte.


Waar haal je dat vermoeden vandaan?




> mijn neefje, van 14 jaar had al twee jaar rode vlekken op een van zijn benen. De dermataloog kon dit met zalfjes niet al 2 jaar niet verhelpen. 
> Dit kwam uiteindelijk ook van de alvleesklier en het cola drinken.


Hoe weet je dat?




> Na dat mijn neefje hiermee gestopt was, verdween dit probleem na 4 weken.


Toen ik die leeftijd had, had ik ook regelmatig rode vlekken op de huid, of bultjes, dat soort dingen. Die verdwenen altijd na enkele weken. Dat dat bij jouw neefje ook gebeurde, verbaast me dan ook niets. Dat heeft heel gewoon te maken met de hormonale veranderingen, en met de stress waaraan je op die leeftijd bloot kunt staan.




> Ijs-thee is ook zeer slecht voor de alvleesklier net als chips.


Alweer zo'n loze bewering zonder dat je enige reden geeft _waarom_ dit zo zou zijn.




> Mensen stop alstublieft met cola drinken, dit is gewoon vergif voor de mens !


Cola is inderdaad niet het gezondste spul. Met name het fosforzuur dat erin zit, dat tast het gebit ernstig aan. In de normale cola (niet de light- of de zero-versie) zit ook nog eens een heleboel suiker, en dat bevat veel calorieën.

De overige stoffen in cola zijn niet gezond te noemen, maar ze zijn ook niet echt ongezond.

----------

